# honda s2000 engine in a 1986.5 nissan hardbody pickup



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey, there im new here
i just recently bought a 
1986.5 nissan hardbody pickup
its good condition from engine and 
body. it has the z24 engine (electro-injection)
with a 3 speed auto trans with over drive

well ive been told that you can put a sr20det
in those types of trucks.. but i want to do something 
different engine wise.. like putting a honda f22c1 engine
or not stick with the nissan engine... however, since i hear
about sr20det swaps into those trucks i thought about why not
put a rb25det or a rb26dett??

well i what want to know is the nissan/honda hybrid possible
and can the rb's fit in those trucks??
also the work, money and fabrication
to make it possible and up in running???


is there any links or pictures videos of those kinds of engine swaps in a hardbody pickup?


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Idea with the rb motors i am working on that now as we speak and putting a 300zx motor in a hardbody. But dont discrace a nissan with a honda motor and a s2000 motor are good in a light fiberglass body of a s2000 but in a hardbody truck the horsepower to wieght ratio would be about the same as with the motors that come in them. the sr20's and rb20 motor will fit with fabrication of motor mounts and other odds and ends.


----------



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah maybe i'll stick with the nissan engines
but which rb engine should i put cause i was thinking
about putting a jdm rb26dett off an skyline and plus the
f22c1 is way more much expensive than a rb or sr swap


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

I myself would but a rb20 rear wheel drive motor and tranny in. The rb26 would take alot of working and fabricating to get it to fit and is very expensive look up the rb25 motor swaps for a 240sx on ebay plus it is a all wheel drive motor that means making the truck all wheel drive. the rb 20 maybe the rb25 might work but it going to cost ya a rb20 motor you can get on ebay for about 1200-4000 and the rb26 is about 3000-8000 just depends plus making motor mounts and wireing harness and so on i would do a rb20 motor or sr20 motor. Right now I am working on a 300zx motor in my hardbody and it still going to require cuting the wheel wells most likely and refabing.


----------



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

okay well i should go with the rb20 it seems the best way 
to go money wise... im go dohc rb20... do you have to 
modify the tranny mounts? i think i have to since im putting 
a bigger engine in that little truck... but yeahh im going rb20


----------



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey, people are telling to put the jdm f22c1 in my hardbody
and they say it can be done and it will be the best swap for my truck...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i tell you the earth is flat....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

zanegrey said:


> i tell you the earth is flat....


When did they do that??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

some one is telling him all that crap ..

i wanted to see if he beleives everything he hears..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why do you guys think it's not possible? 

first, the f20/f22 motors are brilliant. Smooth, refined, and an absolute blast to row through the gears with. Properly setup turbos on those motors can crank out over 400whp safely on stock internals and will pillage and destroy cars with similar power levels. 

Not saying it's cheap, but it'd definitely be unique.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

no one said it is not possible..

and after 68 years on the planet , i know just about n e thing is possible..

but why mess up a perfectly good nissan truck ?

that nissan truck is unique..it gets fairly good gas milege . it is over 20 to and still running ..the design was to be tough and reliable and has proved it over the years..

my truck has over half a million miles on it and still going strong..

n e body will tell you n e thing...

if you want a truck to run and pay for its self .. you got one..

if you want a truck that is going to cost you more money on gas ,insurance and mantinance issues than you will ever get back out of it..play on player..

this is just my opinion....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how is his insurance going to be affected? They're not goign to know he swapped in a motor. Shoot, on a truck that old I'd be willing to bet he doesn't even carry comp or collision, haha.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well.. the first half dozen speeding/reckless driving tickets ought to inform someone that this is a modified truck..

but i grew up on the honor system..

that may be an antiquated concept to some ..or that i am just a plain ole sucker to others but i beleive it is what makes us what we are..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hah. Do you really thing the s2000 motor in that truck will make it a speed demon? 

It'll be faster, surely. But the f20c1 makes something like 150-170ft-lbs of torque. Not much. In that truck, which is heavier, it's not going to be a rocket ship. Maybe low 15, high 14 second truck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

fast or not .. he will think it is and drive it that way..

all this is for nought .. he will never do this swap..


----------



## jdmhardbodyz24 (Feb 25, 2010)

a truck with vtec will be nice lol


----------

